# No Response!



## Pip1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I wondered if you could shed some light.........

I have had two ICSI tx, both of which have been using Menopur. 
The 1st tx went all the way through but had a BFN. (using 3x vials of 375iu)
The 2nd tx, we didn't even get to EC as very (very) low response and I think they said I had low FSH levels.
I still can't understand the fact that the clinic didn't increase my treatment dose after the first time as they said I had poor response 1st time(only 6 follies)........ who am I to argue hey!

my question is ......... do you know why a low response happens? is it the start of early menopause?.........I really would like the truth and for you to be as honest as poss. Please don't ask me to contact my clinic for advise as I have to wait 7 weeks for an appt........and I'm still annoyed that they didn't increase my meds......not sure whether this would have made any difference, do you?

Any advice would be great  

Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Pip1 said:


> Hi, I wondered if you could shed some light.........
> 
> I have had two ICSI tx, both of which have been using Menopur.
> The 1st tx went all the way through but had a BFN. (using 3x vials of 375iu)
> ...


Hello Pip,

I know you said there is a waiting time to see your Consultant but that is really the best thing to do. It is better to wait and get the full and correct information than to be given the wrong info by someone who is not an experienced Consultant.

However, in general as a woman ages her ovarian reserve decreases - so the amount of eggs she has. If someone is a poor responder this suggests a depleted ovarian reserve. Remember there is a curve to declining fertility ending with the menopause. As maternal age increases there is tendency towards a depleted ovarian response and older ladies can fairly often, though not always, poor responders. I dont know how old you are but sometimes even younger ladies can have unexpected low ovarian reserve. AMH and FSH blood tests are an indicator of this but often a response to stimulation can give more of an indication of this.

When fewer eggs are collected it can make finding a good one more difficult so pregnancy rates are lower but there are plenty of people who are low responders who have had babies.

Adjusting protocols can sometimes give you a better response but there is always a top limit after which increasing dose does not have any further benefit.

I hope this gives you some answers

Best wishes


----------



## Pip1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. 
I am 35 yrs old. I will try and calm down before my appt.......but I would definately like some answers if poss.....

Thanks again!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Pip1 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply.
> I am 35 yrs old. I will try and calm down before my appt.......but I would definately like some answers if poss.....
> 
> Thanks again!


The consultant should be able to review everything and give suggestions to move forward. But you should ask about different protocols.

You may even want to think about seeing a different Consultant - some really specialise in poor responders - there is a thread where i am sure some of the ladies there could recomend someone.

It may just be that you never get large egg numbers but your eggs are still younger than many other poor responders so that is favourable.

Best wishes


----------

